# A marvellous week in the "Marvellous City" (Rio de Janeiro) - My pics!



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey, guys! 

Last week I went to Rio for a conference and in my free time I took some pics of the "Marvellous City"... 

Well, I hope you all enjoy the thread and I would like to see a lot of replies (not only from brazilians, right?!)... 

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50


51









52









53









54









55









56









57









58









59









60









61









62









63









64









65









66









67









68









69









70









71









72









73









74









75









76









77 >>>









78 >>>









79 >>>









80 >>>









81 >>>









82









83









84









85









86









87









88









89









90









91









92









93









94









95









96









97









98









99









100









:cheers:


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

W O N D E R F U L thread. 

RIO IS AWESOME!

Thanks for the pics, man!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

This is the Rio i'm talking about!! Wonderful pics..where's the pic 43? Could be somewhere in Portugal 

So far, just brazilians replying..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One of the best and great threads about Rio, once again  really very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these amazing photos with us!


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

amazing!! this is the Rio that i know..


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Can't wait to visit someday! :cheers:


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

great pictures !


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks, guys, for all your replies! kay:



dutchmaster said:


> This is the Rio i'm talking about!! Wonderful pics..where's the pic 43? Could be somewhere in Portugal
> 
> So far, just brazilians replying..


It's in Laranjeiras!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome stuff there mate! When I visit family in Rio all I see is the Ipanema-Copacobana-Botafogo bits and the rest of the time is spent in Angra dos Reis so thanks for showing so many different bits.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Rio looks breathtaking. It has to be the most unique setting for a major city on Earth. I need to visit!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Finally a thread that also emphasizes the architectonic side of Rio (maybe because you're an Architect?). I mean seriously, you captured some very nice shots and I saw some stuff I had never seen in the city in this thread, nice job.

The pics of the natural settings are great, too bad the weather wasn't perfect, but you still managed to take some good shots of the great landscape.

I'm still impressed with the architecture variety in Rio and, indeed, some places could well be in Portugal. Thanks!!


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

^^
Yeah, Rio also have a incredible architectonic side... 

This unique mix of nature and concrete is wonderfull!


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice share...I've always been dreaming to go there. The mansion in #26 is just majestic. I almost can smell the lushness aroma of rain forest!
And it's really nice to see some street scape of Rio, not only the beaches & hills, great thread! kay:


----------



## marc.libano (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

nice pics...Rio is more than wonderful... Is magic!
its a kind of city where people, culture, smiles, music ...Rio vibe is different everything!:cheers:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

^^

Thanks!


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

Amazing pics!!!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Amazing rio, thanks for pictures.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

^^

Thanks! kay:


----------



## jonio (Oct 1, 2009)

Rio è bellissima, sensuale, meravigliosa!!!
Un saluto dall'Italia agli amici brasiliani, ciao!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

^^

Grazie!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

This thread deserves another chance! :colgate:


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

No.... 


I´m kidding. It´s great, you´re a great photographer


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

^^

I think you're right... This thread doesn't deserve another chance... But thanks, anyways...


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow...wonderful pictures!


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Wonderful!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

These "marvellous" photos show that Rio is more than just Copacabana and Ipanema!
Although I've been there twice before I didn't realize how many fantastic old houses still exist in the city which makes it so much more interesting and beautiful. Look forward to returning soon = please post more photos!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

niiiiiiiiiiiice!!


----------



## sebada (Oct 8, 2010)

Bautiful city, I wish I can visit it soon, and maybe get a job too.:banana:

Great photos Farrapo :cheers:


----------



## vitinhooo (May 1, 2007)

Wow! Amazing pics!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

I have no idea what happened with the photo #50, which is now showing a shirt, hahah... Anyway... Thanks, guys, for all your replies!

Here are more pics (the last ones):

101









102









103









104









105









106









107









108









109 >>>









:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice photos Farrapo


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Simply Wonderful City


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the amazing updates.....:cheers1:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

^^

Thanks, guys! kay:


----------

